# Backdrop netting



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd like to find some netting that would stop my field point practice arrows in case I miss the target (rarity of course  ). What should I use and where can you find some?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What ranges?

Netting may have a problem stopping a modern ultra fast compound. We used to use a few layers of old carpet and carpet pad.
Id definatly use more layers now with these new bows.

Youd be better off going with foam I would think.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be shooting into my garage. I have a 3D deer or a standard block-type target to use. Just wanted something behind it as a fail-safe.

Up to a 30 yard shot with a 65# bow


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Find a place in your area that sells Carry-On brand trailers and see if they have any foam blocks laying around, or if they'll keep some for you when they get some trailers in. Carry-On uses them as packing material between the trailers.

I'm in the process of rounding up some my self to build a good arrow backstop against my house in the backyard. I'm going 2 layers deep with them because I will be using broadheads as well. I don't know if it's necessary, but I may put a sheet of plywood between the house and foam, just for good measure.

I'm using them as a backstop only, to stop the occasional stray arrow  . I don't think they'll last long if you shot into them repeatedly.

This block was shot at 15-20 yds.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Good idea. I just passed a semi hauling those south of Fargo this morning. Should have stopped him.

Fleet Farm carry those?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm assuming you're in Fargo area. There are lots of places you could call; Lowes, Home Depot, don't know if Menards has trailers, maybe Gander, Fleet Farm, Visto Trailers, ect. I'm not sure who all carries the Carry-On brand, but call around. Other trailer manufacturers may use the same thing.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> I'm assuming you're in Fargo area. There are lots of places you could call; Lowes, Home Depot, don't know if Menards has trailers, maybe Gander, Fleet Farm, Visto Trailers, ect. I'm not sure who all carries the Carry-On brand, but call around. Other trailer manufacturers may use the same thing.


Why dont you show him what NOT to do?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wall killer!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I will say this, make sure to bind the blocks together and fill in the cracks. I had planned on doing that once I got the backstop set up in the backyard, but didn't think it was necessary at 8yds in my garage..........

I was wrong. Tried out my new backtension release while blind bailing tonight. Things didn't go well. :bop:


----------

